# HELP: is 30 days enough time to detox naturally???



## CallMeSatan666 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello, I come searching for advice. 

I have a court ordered drug test that I must pass in order to avoid going to jail in Kansas for marijuana possession. 

I'm hoping someone will be able to help me decide what my best option is to getting a passing result. I've done a lot of research but haven't been able to find something that I think will really work for me. 

BACKGROUND INFO:
I am a 5'4 female weighing around 165lbs.
For the past year and a half to two years I have smoked at least a blunt a day, usually more. 
Yesterday was my last day smoking.
My drug test is exactly 7 weeks from tomorrow sometime after my court appearance (9 AM).
I have a limited appetite and do not exercise often. 

I plan to abstain from smoking and increase water intake as well as exercise in the weeks leading up to my test, in the last week or two I plan to take a drug test at home to ensure I will not be surprised by my results. I feel this is the safest and most natural method, however because of my heavy and constant use of marijuana I am EXTREMELY paranoid that 7 weeks will not be enough time for the THC to leave my body. Can someone please *reassure me or at least suggest a product* I can use if I am unable to detox naturally before my test. I would be open to recommendations for effective detox drinks or pills. ANYTHING. I'm stressing.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 2, 2016)

GNC has drinks you can use. They last up to five hours. You drink it about an hour or two before the test.

If you start exercising daily to the point of sweating and drink water daily that will help expedite the process and you might not need the drink. I suggest starting asap. Get the drink if you don't pass the home test.


----------



## CallMeSatan666 (Feb 2, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> GNC has drinks you can use. They last up to five hours. You drink it about an hour or two before the test.
> 
> If you start exercising daily to the point of sweating and drink water daily that will help expedite the process and you might not need the drink. I suggest starting asap. Get the drink if you don't pass the home test.


Thank you! That was what I was planning to do, I just have a lot of anxiety about it and would rather not wait until the last minute. A few of my friends have said that the GNC drinks are effective I'm just paranoid they won't work for me.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 2, 2016)

If you start drinking water and exercising now, the drink will be effective. Hopefully you won't need it if you workout daily until your test. Good luck.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 2, 2016)

CallMeSatan666 said:


> Hello, I come searching for advice.
> 
> I have a court ordered drug test that I must pass in order to avoid going to jail in Kansas for marijuana possession.
> 
> ...


thc is stored in your fat cells so working out would help some and sweating as joe says ..you should be good at local pharmacy they have drug testing kits i think you will be fine in 7 weeks ...would say to go there an buy one a week before to see if if you will need to get one of them drinks but should be ok


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 4, 2016)

Go get you some midol... Sure you know what it's for. Take 1 drink 3-5 glasses of water. This will activate your bladder and kidneys. You will urinate a lot. Repeat the next day. I've taken 2 a day but that's me. Drinking water is the key to making the midol kick in. I did this and passed a test in 7 days. I'm a heavy smoker. It works.

Plan B; go to sonic drive inn. They have energy shots that go in your drink. It's. 50 cents a shot. Do 4. Then drink a few glasses of water. This will flush you completely. You'll be peeing out both areas. Not sure what's in it but it does the trick.

I would recommend stopping soda or limiting your intake.

This is my .02. Good luck and don't stress. Stress causes your metabolism to slow down. We need it racing.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 4, 2016)

i pass in a couple days abstinence


----------



## CallMeSatan666 (Feb 4, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Go get you some midol... Sure you know what it's for. Take 1 drink 3-5 glasses of water. This will activate your bladder and kidneys. You will urinate a lot. Repeat the next day. I've taken 2 a day but that's me. Drinking water is the key to making the midol kick in. I did this and passed a test in 7 days. I'm a heavy smoker. It works.
> 
> Plan B; go to sonic drive inn. They have energy shots that go in your drink. It's. 50 cents a shot. Do 4. Then drink a few glasses of water. This will flush you completely. You'll be peeing out both areas. Not sure what's in it but it does the trick.
> 
> ...


I've been taking midol and drinking at least 3 bottles of water a day but I still got a detox drink just in case. Now my concern is that they will send the urine to a lab and that the detox drink's ability to mask the THC will wear off if they don't test it within the 5hr effectiveness range. 

I have like severe anxiety about this so I plan to test a week before my court date, if I fail then I will try again the next day using a detox drink and if I pass using the detox drink then I'll purchase another one to use on the day of my actual test. 
May be a bit excessive but I'd rather be safe than sorry, I really don't wanna go to jail, especially in a state I was just passing through on a road trip.


----------



## CallMeSatan666 (Feb 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i pass in a couple days abstinence


I've been a daily smoker multiple times a day for almost two years I don't think I'll be able to pass after just a few days


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 5, 2016)

If you know your urine will be sent to a lab then they might detect the detox drink. I know people who have failed cause their urine was TOO clean. It's best to stop the flushing a day or so before the test.

You go in there and piss clear, you are gonna be flushed some properties in your pee that are normally present. They will be diluted to say better. They will notice this at the lab.

You got seven weeks right? Calm down.. Take a few deep breaths and stop worrying. You are in control. So smoking 30 days before. Drink water and exercise. Just break a sweat for about ten mins.

Do this for 3 weeks. Along with some healthy eating and on the 4th week you'll be clean. If it makes you feel better and I recommend it, buy a test and take a look at what you got 3 day before. You'll be good though if you follow this.

Good luck!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 5, 2016)

lets try to look at this from a logical or scientific perspective.

thc has an initial half life of about 4hrs...as low as 2, as high as 6 depending on yiur body and lifestyle, in normal healthy people ie no issues metabolizing........ and a terminal half life about 30hrs. this is due to the high logp of the drug aiding in absorption to fatty tissue. and why heavy daily users can have a harder time cleansing. heavy is something like a 1/8-1/4 of bud a day to yourself , not just smoking daily but attempting to stay saturated...

now...
"an occasional or on-off user would be very unlikely to test positive beyond 3–4 days since the last use, and a chronic user would be unlikely to test positive much beyond 7 days,
it may only be detectable in saliva/oral fluid for 2–24 hours in most cases.
Cannabis is detectable in the blood for approximately 12-24 hours, with heavy/frequent use detectable in the blood for up to 7 days (its on and off as they hover along the cut off)"

jacked from a relatively unbiased drug detection discussion/site

as you can see, the curve starts to build with heavy users, but the quick half life is apparent....

, if none is stored in the body keeping you hovering along the cut off it leaves relatively soon...shit whats the term for this, man its been too long since i was in school a parabola i think, but thats not the term im.looking for..anyway you get the idea

the keep from hovering and releasing thc in fat, halt metabolism




now if you smoked half a gram with an avg of 20% thc of dank bud as the last time you smoked
(.1 grams of thc)
with a bioavailability of about 20% .. only .02 grams of thc entered your body.
..note this is not including a prior smoke session...
the test has a cut off at, .00000005 grams per ml.
not total in your body.
this means that after *24hrs having an avg metabolism and average hydration you could pass.
i dont feel like doing math, but total in your body would be less than the cutoff after *48hrs having an avg metabolism!. your piss, which again is not total but concentration per ml, will be clean after *24

its the terminal half life that becomes a problem. and really what these supplements aid.



in my line of work, i get drug tested often.
i documented a drug test on riu for personal reasons where i
smoked half a gram ~40hrs before testing and passed,
here i actually did some relatively extensive calculation... i smoke a few times daily...currently a light-medium user. a few times a day totaling 1-2 grams normally. i couldve gone alot sooner but i figure best to be cautious. im sure my calculations have been wrong before...i just cant remember such a time 

* note that these are rough andgenerous estimations, more for info


----------

